# Firearms Harvest Estimates



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

2002 firearm deer season harvest estimates

The Department of Natural Resources today announced its preliminary
estimates of the 2002 Michigan firearm deer season harvest. The DNR
estimate shows there were approximately 288,000 deer taken, of which
158,000 were antlered and 130,000 were antlerless. This estimate is 15
percent below the previous five-year average, which includes 5 of the
top 7 harvest years on record. The state's record harvest occurred in
1998, when 351,475 deer (187,632 antlered, 163,843 antlerless) were
taken.
The harvest during the firearm deer season generally comprises about 60
percent of the total annual deer harvest. The archery seasons contribute
about 25 percent, muzzleloading about 5 percent, and special antlerless
seasons about 10 percent. The total deer harvest from all seasons is
expected to be below the previously issued 506,000 pre-season estimate
for 2002.
The firearm season harvest is estimated from a survey of southbound
traffic during the 16-day firearm season. DNR Wildlife personnel,
located at strategic locations on the state's major highways, record the
number of vehicles with harvested deer seen during each counting period.
The DNR-operated highway deer check stations provide additional
information on the ratio of visible/not visible deer on vehicles coming
through these stations. These data are incorporated into mathematical
models that provide estimates of the firearm harvest for the Upper
Peninsula and the northern Lower Peninsula. The southern Lower Peninsula
harvest estimate is obtained from wildlife management unit supervisors,
who rely on an extensive network of employee/hunter/processor contacts
during the firearm season. Final deer harvest figures, which will be
available in July, are based on a mail survey of approximately 50,000 of
this year's deer hunters.
An estimated 725,000 hunters took to the field during the Nov. 15-30
hunt. Total license sales through the firearm season were slightly up
compared to last year's sales (1,761,958 compared to 1,737,772). The
hunting conditions throughout the firearm season were cold but very
good, much better than last year.
There was a slight increase in the Lower Peninsula deer harvest over
2001. The antlerless harvest is estimated at 110,000 animals compared to
last year's 107,000. The buck harvest is estimated at 125,000 animals
compared to last year's 123,000.
Upper Peninsula hunters took an estimated 33,000 bucks and 20,000
antlerless deer this fall. Last year, hunters took 34,003 bucks and
16,625 antlerless deer. Most Upper Peninsula hunters noticed fewer deer
this year. Bridge counts of vehicles with deer throughout the firearm
deer season were up 17 percent from last year.
Wildlife Chief Rebecca Humphries reminds hunters, "Deer season is far
from over, and hunters have additional opportunities for successful
hunting this winter. Since firearm hunters took fewer deer than
expected, December hunters should find higher deer numbers." About 20
percent of the total 2002 deer harvest is expected to be taken during
the remaining deer seasons, especially antlerless deer on private land
in agricultural areas. Archery deer hunting season continues through
Jan. 1. There also is a Late Firearm Antlerless Deer Season (Dec. 23
through Jan. 1) on private land for antlerless deer in select deer
management units in the Lower Peninsula. Muzzleloading deer hunting
season runs Dec. 6-15 in the Upper Peninsula and Dec. 13-22 in the Lower
Peninsula.


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Shoeman beat me to posting this while I was trying to clean up the format and decide if it should go hear or the deer hunting forum.

FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE, 06 DEC 02
CONTACT: Rodney Clute, 517-373-1263

2002 firearm deer season harvest estimates

The Department of Natural Resources today announced its preliminary estimates of the 2002 Michigan firearm deer season harvest. The DNR estimate shows there were approximately 288,000 deer taken, of which 158,000 were antlered and 130,000 were antlerless. This estimate is 15 percent below the previous five-year average, which includes 5 of the top 7 harvest years on record. The state's record harvest occurred in 1998, when 351,475 deer (187,632 antlered, 163,843 antlerless) were
taken.

The harvest during the firearm deer season generally comprises about 60 percent of the total annual deer harvest. The archery seasons contribute about 25 percent, muzzleloading about 5 percent, and special antlerless seasons about 10 percent. The total deer harvest from all seasons is expected to be below the previously issued 506,000 pre-season estimate for 2002.

The firearm season harvest is estimated from a survey of southbound traffic during the 16-day firearm season. DNR Wildlife personnel, located at strategic locations on the state's major highways, record the number of vehicles with harvested deer seen during each counting period. The DNR-operated highway deer check stations provide additional information on the ratio of visible/not visible deer on vehicles coming through these stations. These data are incorporated into mathematical models that provide estimates of the firearm harvest for the Upper Peninsula and the northern Lower Peninsula. The southern Lower Peninsula
harvest estimate is obtained from wildlife management unit supervisors, who rely on an extensive network of employee/hunter/processor contacts during the firearm season. Final deer harvest figures, which will be available in July, are based on a mail survey of approximately 50,000 of this year's deer hunters.

An estimated 725,000 hunters took to the field during the Nov. 15-30 hunt. Total license sales through the firearm season were slightly up compared to last year's sales (1,761,958 compared to 1,737,772). The hunting conditions throughout the firearm season were cold but very good, much better than last year.

There was a slight increase in the Lower Peninsula deer harvest over 2001. The antlerless harvest is estimated at 110,000 animals compared to last year's 107,000. The buck harvest is estimated at 125,000 animals compared to last year's 123,000.
Upper Peninsula hunters took an estimated 33,000 bucks and 20,000 antlerless deer this fall. Last year, hunters took 34,003 bucks and 16,625 antlerless deer. Most Upper Peninsula hunters noticed fewer deer this year. Bridge counts of vehicles with deer throughout the firearm deer season were up 17 percent from last year.

Wildlife Chief Rebecca Humphries reminds hunters, "Deer season is far from over, and hunters have additional opportunities for successful hunting this winter. Since firearm hunters took fewer deer than expected, December hunters should find higher deer numbers." About 20 percent of the total 2002 deer harvest is expected to be taken during the remaining deer seasons, especially antlerless deer on private land in agricultural areas. Archery deer hunting season continues through Jan. 1. There also is a Late Firearm Antlerless Deer Season (Dec. 23 through Jan. 1) on private land for antlerless deer in select deer management units in the Lower Peninsula. Muzzleloading deer hunting season runs Dec. 6-15 in the Upper Peninsula and Dec. 13-22 in the Lower Peninsula.

For a copy of the 2002 firearm deer harvest traffic survey estimate
please call the contact listed above.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE, 06 DEC 02

Contact: Brad Wurfel, 517-335-3014



NRC reviews issues past, present and future



The Michigan Natural Resources Commission today completed its regular month meeting in Lansing, reviewing past accomplishments and previewing projects for the New Year.



DNR Director K.L. Cool presented a compilation of DNR accomplishments from 1996-2002, highlighting key department achievements in the field as well as progressive improvements to the DNRs internal structure. The compilation will soon be available on the DNR web site, www.michigan.gov/dnr.



Wildlife Division staff reviewed preliminary harvest estimates from the 2002 firearm deer season. Biologists noted the deer harvest appeared down somewhat in areas of the northern Lower Peninsula, where DNR deer management strategies have been focused for several years on reducing the size of the deer herd. Hunters in the western Upper Peninsula enjoyed an increased harvest during the regular firearm season, which ran Nov. 15-30. Hunters throughout southern Michigan also appeared to find ample opportunities afield, as estimates indicate the harvest there was up substantially from last year. 



Wildlife biologists stressed that the figures are a preliminary estimate. Final harvest numbers, available in July, are based on a mail survey of approximately 50,000 of this year's 725,000 deer hunters. Details of the estimate report are available on the DNR web site.



Department staff provided a glimpse of the future as they previewed the DNRs latest technology-driven customer service tool, a computer kiosk system that allows customers to find DNR information, purchase various hunting and fishing licenses and receive the licenses on site. The current Internet licensing system allows hunters 24-hour access to purchase licenses, but kill tags are received via mail. 



The kiosks, providing on-the-spot fulfillment of kill tags and other licenses, will be available at select sites, in limited quantities, during 2003. 



The Commission bid an official farewell to Menominee Commissioner Nancy Douglas. December marked the final meeting of her appointment to the Commission. She will be replaced by John Madigan of Munising, who is appointed for a term to expire in December 2006.



The next meeting of the Michigan Natural Resources Commission is Jan. 9-10 in Lansing.


----------

